# Ldapsearch mit Java



## veote (8. Nov 2011)

Hallo,
ich brauch ein bisschen Hilfe zum Thema ldapsearch mit java.

Ich benötige letztendlich eine Abfrage in Java gegen einen Ldap-Server welche in Bash folgendermaßen aussehen würde:

```
ldapsearch -h LDAPSERVER -D uid=... -w ? -b dc=... uid=...
```

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


Gruß
Veote


----------



## TheDarkRose (8. Nov 2011)

Und wo ist jetzt die Eigeninitiative?


----------



## Empire Phoenix (8. Nov 2011)

Processbuilder, googlen


----------



## TheDarkRose (8. Nov 2011)

Empire Phoenix hat gesagt.:


> Processbuilder, googlen



Und schwups ist die ganze Plattformunabhängigkeit verloren. Also wenn ich nach "java ldap" google, bekomm ich genug ergebnisse wie man einen lookup mit java erstellt.


----------



## veote (9. Nov 2011)

Danke für eure Beiträge.
Habs mit JNDI gemacht.

Gruß
Veote


----------



## Lenny Simpsons (28. Dez 2011)

Hast du ein Beispiel dazu?
Wie musstest du was im Tomcat einbinden?


----------

